# New to the craft!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello all! I've been around on other forums of HT, especially fiber arts and sheep as I raise Rambouillet sheep, spin, weave and knit/crochet. 

I've recently acquired a large production quality loom. My DH and I have discussed discussed what my first "big project" should be, and we decided to reupholster a couch that was damaged by ex-cats (better than mentioning the ex-wife they belonged to...)

I am looking for suggestions wrt a sewing machine upgrade. I have a cheap cheap little Brother machine now, but am looking to make a serious upgrade that will last me a while. I'd like to be able to do small embroidery, sew regular cloth, and see handwoven upholstery. Am I asking too much for one machine? What should my price range be? There are several listed for sale second hand locally, any pointers for looking at used machines?

Thanks all, excited for another HT group!!

~Lexie


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I see you have had a lot of lookers and no one has responded so I will chime in with my OPINION. You are asking too much for one machine. If you want a machine that will embroider and sew fine you can get that. or if you want one that will do light upholstery and sew you can do that. As far as telling you what kind of machine to get it will depend on your price range. I would say you can find used embroidery machines cheap and new can fine from a few hundred dollars to several thousand. I have a Singer embroidery machine but do not recommend it. I think I would look into a Bernina or a Janome. I hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

IN reference to checking out used machines.. I would add this:
Check around for a local quilt shop or group with lots of sewing enthusiasts and find out who they trust for SERVICING their machines. Having a good honest person to work on your machine when necessary is a great thing to have.

Hardly ever hear of older machines that couldn't be put in great working order with a good service.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

I'm looking now at likely getting two machines, a lower-mid range ($200-$500) sewing/emb machine and a used upholstery machine made for doing what I'd like it to. 

There are a couple Bernina's listed for sale, and MANY industrial listings. I will narrow it down and ask y'all again!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You may do well to get a vintage machine for your upholstery- one without plastic parts. The Japanese made ZigZag machines can be really nice and "heavy duty" compared to today's machines. They'll do find for upholstery- unless you want to do it commercially. Another good part, you don't need that much talent to be able to fix and keep them running. 

This is one of my favorites - and one of the machines I use often.










This one is a newer White - 










Be very careful about buying an "industrial" machine because many, many sellers will list a vintage domestic machine as "industrial" in hopes of fooling some buyer into paying way more than they should. A true industrial machine will have a heavy duty motor, usually with a clutch and can handle regular heavy use. You'll wear out any domestic machine giving the daily working an industrial machine is designed for.

BTW - between my husband and I, we have near 150 sewing machines. Our industrial collection is more for fun. 

This is my blindhemmer - coming home after sitting in a vintage shop for years. Though you would probably not need a blind hemmer, it does show what the table and motor are like for an true industrial machine.










This is an older Singer industrial - it is straight stitch only. This one my husband had given to him- but no table or motor.










And my husband's patcher - he does have the stand for it - this one is quite old and has a treadle instead of a motor. The good part- Singer still makes one similar enough to get needles and bobbins for it.










This is one of my favorites - an industrial Hemstitcher. I have the table and motor but she won't get set up until the "Machine Shed" is finished. 










This is my embroidery machine. It's a Pfaff. I don't use this one for anything but embroidery. 










And another very good machine for heavier work - a Pfaff 130. This one is also a zigzag machine.










This is my most expensive machine - I do have a lot of fun with this one though!


----------

